# Soccer Without an Audience



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2020)

This has become the new "normal" due to the Corona™ (not the beer, lol) and even though I'm not a sports/soccer guy, I can appreciate a sport except when it's missing one of the most important parts: Its fans. Just the teams playing by themselves feel as though it's a training match.

There are far more boring sports (imo) like motorcycling through a country and even those have their audience around.

They gotta fix this. It ain't normal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2020)

I did wander past a TV the other day where they had artificially added in crowd noise.
Was quite odd.


----------



## fatherjack (Oct 21, 2020)

Quite odd?......complete shit I reckon.
They should never have played another match until the turnstiles were open.


----------



## Marcell (Oct 21, 2020)

The artificially added crowd noise I heard on the TV was still a lot better than what we have in the FIFA series on our consoles.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 21, 2020)

omg it's so stupid when people are liek

oH mY 
it is Nut noRmal to Nut hAev pepo
WE neD fiX nOW

can we stop with the bs please?
kill coronga wirus first, then you can care about those dumb things


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 21, 2020)

this is why https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 21, 2020)

The artificial crowd noise is quite funny I think, especially when they try to mix certain crowd reactions to what has happened on the pitch and there's a bigger delay than a VAR decision!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 21, 2020)

normal my this, normal my that, normal my ass


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> kill coronga wirus first, then you can care about those dumb things


Through herd immunity?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 24, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Through herd immunity?


for that you need something called vaccine


----------



## wsh1994 (Oct 24, 2020)

Right now in most parts of the world it just isn't safe to play with an audience, they tried it here, went wrong almost instantaneously. People were told not to sing and shout because doing so you risk spreading the virus particals further than the 1,5 metres people are sitting apart. Guess what? they did anyway! then there was this mass gathering of people who watched it together on a big screen, this was a fiasco as well... And i do not know how it works in the rest of the world but here every soccer match comes with a risk: Lets say the teams of city A and city B play a match in the stadium in City A, and team A wins, there is a pretty nice chance of the Team B supporters don't like that and go on a rampage through City A. So that leaves 2 options: Play without an audience, but with the option to watch form home using internet or TV.  or don't play at all removing it for everyone because some people can't be there IRL.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wsh1994 said:


> ... And i do not know how it works in the rest of the world but here every soccer match comes with a risk: Lets say the teams of city A and city B play a match in the stadium in City A, and team A wins, there is a pretty nice chance of the Team B supporters don't like that and go on a rampage through City A.




of course this is always an issue here but right now it is more of a problem than ever before because distance


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 24, 2020)

I like soccer as a game (especially the strategic version on Wii) but everthing about fandom is embarrassing. You randomely choose a team you belong to and scream and shout as if it is somehow important. 

 Besides not shaking hands this is actually a good thing about COVID19.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 24, 2020)

same with singers still honoring their concert with no audience.
just sad for people waiting for it for so long, but thanks to these artists still performing, being present and not canceling, and recording it for people who couldn't attend it.



Spoiler



(oh, look at her pant, she loves that anime and also sing that ending song. not on that concert though)


----------

